# Advice on March trip needed



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

Looking into a mid/late March trip for some surf fishing. Recommendations for areas and species from surf in March? Looking for beaches closer to Charlotte, not all the way to obx. Thanks for any ideas


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Don’t fish down that way anymore but when I use to go to the Myrtle beach area I would fish around Huntington Beach state park. They also have camping but have to reserve in advance to get a camping spot. Also when I stayed at other campgrounds there’s a spot that you use to could park at the intersection of S. Waccamaw and Dolphin road and there was a beach access to fish the inlet/ surf area. Like I said it’s been 20 years since I’ve fished there but it’s a start.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

No fish in March


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

No fish at the OBX in March


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I catch drum in March but the wind in March can cut right through you most days. Last year we got them in the surf all winter thru April. March is my least favorite month. I’ve seen toads show and big chopper blues in March but every year is different. If your a cut bait fisherman all you will catch is sharks and skates.


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks like an April trip for me


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Thumb-Burner said:


> Looks like an April trip for me


much better month


----------



## drumslayer (Aug 28, 2015)

Mid April at Cape Lookout last 2 years has seen good run of big bluefish


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Definitely April would be better. IMO


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

Mid April through mid May is typically the best spring fishing. We have a trip planned to PI in late April.


----------

